# Transmision de datos digitales x RF



## CarlosMiguel (Nov 29, 2006)

Tengo que hacer un proyecto para la facu, mi idea es hacer un termometro inalámbrico, enviándole x RF los datos a la base (micro con interfase serie a PC y display), ubicada a una distancia de 20m aprox, el problema lo tengo en la parte de la transmision y recepcion de datos, no se cual sería la manera mas adecuada, pensé hacerlo con modul. ASK pero los integrados Tx y Rx (TLP434 y RLP434) son imposibles de conseguir, busco algo sencillo y económico, la Tx de datos se podría hacer varias veces para eliminar errores, x lo q no se necesita de tanta calidad de transmisión.
Agradecería si alguien pudiese orientarme un poco más en el tema acerca de cuál sería la manera más conveniente para realizarlo

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

Carlos, ya que tambien sos de Argentina, creo que podes usar los modulos FSK de Wenshing, los podes comprar en CIKA ELECTRONICA, que queda en capital federal. URL: www.cika.com.ar , ambos modulos te salen $17.- iva incluido. Le pedis que te adjunten las hoja de datos, ahi te muestra la aplicacion tipica para la transmision de señales utilizando dichos modulos. Tienen buen alcance, si bien se garantizan 100mts sin obstaculos, yo he conseguido 120 metros.

Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 16, 2009)

MaMu te hago una consulta entre en la pagina de cika y pedi un presupuesto por el transmisor y receptor los 2 me saldrian US$7.10 osea masomenos $25.50 pero dicen que solo venden por cantidad y por sumas de US$50 o mas, vos comprastes ahi? igual ya los compre en mi ciudad pero me salieron $50 los 2, pero si puedo conseguirlos mas barato mejor


----------



## beto3574 (Oct 9, 2010)

hola a todos...estoy haciendo una comunicacion inhalambrica por radio frecuencia entre dos computadores portatiles en la banda de 434mhz...saco los datos a enviar y recibir por el puerto usb haciendo una emulacion rs232 con un pic 18f4550..por el momento ya he enviado bits de un computador a otro y llegan, ahora necesito implementar una especie de chat entre los dos portatiles, alguien me puede dar alguna sugerencia de como lo puedo hacer??

saludos


----------



## julio625 (Dic 12, 2010)

Creo que necesitaras dos transmisores y dos receptores para poder hacer una comunicación full dúplex, también hay que hacer un protocolo de comunicación ya sea enmascarando o enviando un preámbulo para poder transmitir y así poder tener un máster y esclavo


----------

